# Linearmotoren: Hersteller & Performance



## SERVOsoft (27 September 2010)

Für ein aktuelles Projekt suche ich Linearmotoren mit der bestmöglichen Leistungsdichte (F/kg).
Mich interessieren praktische Erfahrungen mit Linearmotoren sowie die Zufreidenheit mit dem Lieferanten.
Es geht um ein Handhabungssystem mit interessanten Stückzahlen (ca. 100 Maschinen pro Jahr mit 2 Achsen).
Schon mal herzlichen Dank für Infos...


----------



## Teigklops (29 September 2010)

Hallo,

in Sache Lineartechnik kann ich Ihnen die Firma HIWIN ans Herz legen.

http://www.hiwin.de/index.php?scriptlet=&id=3&language=de

Hier besteht auch die Möglichkeit Komplettsysteme zu beziehen, auf Wunsch kann Ihnen ein Applikateur zur Auswahl des richtigen Linearsystems zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Des weiteren hat die Firma HIWIN auch den passenden Antriebsregler parat.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

MFG


----------



## SERVOsoft (29 September 2010)

Teigklops schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Sache Lineartechnik kann ich Ihnen die Firma HIWIN ans Herz legen.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Haben Sie auch praktische Erfahrung mit HIWIN Linearmtoren? Für welche Anwendung setzen Sie Linearmotoren ein?


----------



## klausbre (30 September 2010)

Hallo Herr Stocker,

schauen Sie sich doch einmal die Yaskawa-Palette an. Hier gibt es
eine riesen Palette an Bauteilen für Linearsystem ... und inzwischen
auch fertige Achsen inkl. individuellem Aufbau aus Deutschland.

Der neue SigmaV-Regler (in seiner speziellen Linarservo-Firmware)
erlaubt ein einfaches, komfortables Tuning ...was bei Linarachsen
immer noch nicht selbstverständlich ist. Und er ist sagenhaft schnell.
Hier kann man durchaus mal eine Positionierung in 20ms inkl. 
Einregelzeit realisieren...


----------



## SERVOsoft (2 Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

HIWIN und YASKAWA sind sicherlich interessante Hersteller. Aber wie sieht es mit ETEL, TECNOTION, BOBOLOWSKI, SIEMENS Linear Motor Systems, RUCHSERVOMOTOR, ANORAD, DANAHER, FESTO, SEW etc. aus?

Vom Hörensagen weiß ich, dass ETEL angeblich die dynamischsten Lösungen anbietet, unabhängig davon ob eisenlose oder eisenbehaftete AUsführung (die Wahl der Technologie hängt letztendlich von der zu bewegenden Masse ab).
Wie bereits erwähnt, ist für mich das beste Verhältnis von Kraft(F)/Masse(kg) wichtig, was die Dynamik eines Linearmotors bestimmt. Die Ansteuerung ist dann sowieso noch ein anderes Thema (Antriebsregler, Messsystem).

Mein Problem ist, dass ich auf keine direkte praktische Erfahrung mit den jeweiligen Herstellern zurückgreifen kann. Aber vielleicht ist dies ein guter Ansatz, um eine Marktuntersuchung zu machen. Falls jemand diese Thematik interessiert, bitte um Feedback (WAS interessiert SIE zum Thema Linearmotor?)

Wünsche ein schönes und erholsames Wochenende,


----------



## musikmaker (4 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich könnte dir noch die Firma Linmot anbieten.
Die Servomotoren lassen sich mit entsprechender Software sogar zu 90% frei programmieren (Point to Point, Wegstrecke, Koordinaten, uvm...).
Über die Fa. Jung kannst du sie allerdings auch schon fix und fertig vorkonfektioniert bekommen.

Wir setzten sie dort ein, wo es richtig schnell sein muss.
Die Motoren sind robust gearbeitet haben aber dennoch haben sie so wenig spiel, dass man sie gut zum Positionieren gebrauchen kann.
Ein externes Messsystem kann zusätzlich angeschlossen werden.
Außerdem erstellt der Hersteller eine Doku nach neuesten Richtlinien.
Safe-Stopp ist auch an Board.

mfg


----------



## SERVOsoft (5 Oktober 2010)

musikmaker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich könnte dir noch die Firma Linmot anbieten.
> Die Servomotoren lassen sich mit entsprechender Software sogar zu 90% frei programmieren (Point to Point, Wegstrecke, Koordinaten, uvm...).
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Input. Ich kenne LinMot - ist ein interessantes Unternehmen mit tollen Produkten. In welcher Anwendung verwendet Ihr LinMot?


----------



## musikmaker (5 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

hauptsächlich für schnelle Pick-Place-Anwendungen!
Haben die guten Teile auch shon für Fügeprozesse mit externen Kraft-Weg-Aufnehmern eingesetzt.
Ein Abstapelmagazin war auch mal dabei.
Bisher nur Gutes zu berichten!

mfg


----------



## SERVOsoft (5 Oktober 2010)

*Linearmotoren*

Für die Informationen zu meinem Themenstarter möchte ich mich herzlich bedanken! Um das Thema zu vertiefen:
Am 13. Oktober findet der München-Stammtisch "antriebstechnik" in München statt. Themenschwerpunkt: Linearmotoren (Technologien, Anwendungen und Erfahrungsaustausch).
Noch sind 2 Plätze frei, die ich gerne an Anwender (Maschinenbauer) vergeben möchte.
Am Stammtisch werden 2 Profis zum Thema Vorträge halten (KEINE Firmenpräsentationen).
Mehr Infos zum München-Stammtisch "antriebstechnik":
http://www.mit-consulting.biz/index.php?seite=6.münchen-stammtisch


----------



## SERVOsoft (5 Oktober 2010)

musikmaker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hauptsächlich für schnelle Pick-Place-Anwendungen!
> Haben die guten Teile auch shon für Fügeprozesse mit externen Kraft-Weg-Aufnehmern eingesetzt.
> ...



Seid ihr Maschinenbauer oder waren die Anwendungen im Bereich der Betriebsmittel? Was waren für Euch die wesentlichen Faktoren, um LinMot einzusetzen?


----------



## musikmaker (6 Oktober 2010)

Sondermaschinenbau 

*ACK*


----------

